
Building a Modern CI/CD Pipeline in the Serverless Era with GitOps - gk1
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/building-a-modern-ci-cd-pipeline-in-the-serverless-era-with-gitops/
======
tracer4201
Lol at the image where before microservices, it was a single monolithic
application.

FaaS has its use cases but this “serverless for every solution” or 100%
serverless marketing is annoying and NOT customer centric (Amazon said they
were earths most customer centric company).

------
acdha
This post was disappointing when it first ran: I was expecting some content
after the basic intro but then it’s just a couple of saved Google searches
with no discussion or analysis. It would have been a lot more interesting if
they’d discussed anything about the trade offs of the different services or
what they liked about a particular combination.

------
nathanaldensr
The millions of VMs still in use worldwide (thousands just in my company
alone) would disagree we are in "the Serverless Era."

~~~
prepend
The thousands of mainframes still in use don’t matter in the
ClientServer/Internet/whatever the era is where Mainframea are marginalized
but still in use.

------
thinkingkong
Serverless seems to just help service providers maintain lock-in both on the
technology but more importantly on the margins. I suppose if you had huge
swaths of serverless functions running that would be more efficient than VMs
or even containers.

